
What technical reasons are there to have low maximum password lengths? - LinuxBender
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/33470/what-technical-reasons-are-there-to-have-low-maximum-password-lengths/33471#33471
======
PaulHoule
I like the ones where you can't use a slash or a quote in your password
because (1) they are storing the password in plaintext, and (2) they don't
know how to escape strings in SQL queries (or use placeholders.)

People at places like that will argue that they can't afford to do it right or
something, so the one choice you have is to do business with someone else,
particularly if it is a bank.

